# CU/AL Splice legal ?



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

that is insane. Hunt down the hack


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

phil20 said:


> that is insane. Hunt down the hack


Amazing all that fit in the box


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nasty


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

wildleg said:


> nasty


I just found another split bolt, for the 12-3 feed. That makes four !


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Somebody walked away from that feeling good about themselves because they didn't have to pay for a real electrician.I hope it was a homeowner and not somebody actually doing electrical work for a living.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought I had seen it all. I was wrong


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> I thought I had seen it all. I was wrong


F........There's more !!!!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

dronai said:


> F........There's more !!!!


Do you not love thos type of jobs?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a sequence. First I found this. As I dug into the box.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait there's more in there !!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

bkmichael65 said:


> I thought I had seen it all. I was wrong


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Viola !


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

How deep is that efing box?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like a lineman was trying his hand at electrical work...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> How deep is that efing box?


5S deep


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

:laughing:

This is awesome! Some Monday night live action at its finest.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Looks like a lineman was trying his hand at electrical work...


 
That's a pretty good guess.

Those CU to AL wire nuts are expensive if I remember correct.

The guy might have brought some split bolts home from work to save a couple bucks.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Awg-Dawg said:


> That's a pretty good guess.
> 
> Those CU to AL wire nuts are expensive if I remember correct.
> 
> The guy might have brought some split bolts home from work to save a couple bucks.


Though if you did use the proper sized split bolt and taped it properly, aside from box fill it may be compliant? I don't think they make AL\CU split bolts below 8 awg though...


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

bkmichael65 said:


> I thought I had seen it all. I was wrong


Hope I never see it again.

If you had to go this route Polaris taps would have been better. 

They come in a 14-4 AWG


http://www.polarisconnectors.com/pdfs/NSi/IT_series.pdf


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

This craps in a bunch of boxes. Looks like a fine Craftsman worked on this. My supplier wants $1.85ea. - $1.90 ea. for a 3 hole lug or a purple wirenut. A nice job. for us though.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Another beauty for your enjoyment


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If I had to explain to someone why this was so damn funny, I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

keep digging further, maybe you'll find a pair of linesman's in that box


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

That was definitely a lineman for sure! Or a meter tech I have seen how they use split bolts...


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ugh 
Ive seen a lot of split bolt splices in large raceways and pull boxes but never in a outlet or switch box let alone j boxes.
that one for the rouges gallery for sure


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

sorry i didnt get here sooner and no pics, but today i was on a troubleshooting job where the wires were tied together with a BOLT, not a split bolt! wrapped around a bolt and square nut not very tightly either!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dronai said:


> I haven't seen this method used.
















WOW!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Regarding the split bolts Burndy makes one for #12 al/cu 

http://ecat.burndy.com/Comergent/burndy/product/KSU17

Assuming we are pigtailing copper tails onto aluminum wire...

Although it is a unusual way of doing it, AL/CU wire nuts would be superior, there is no reason these couldn't be used. 

This system is the best if you have a whole bunch to do 
http://www.te.com/catalog/cinf/en/c/10914/969


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

FaultCurrent said:


> Regarding the split bolts Burndy makes one for #12 al/cu
> 
> http://ecat.burndy.com/Comergent/burndy/product/KSU17
> 
> ...


Isn't that the Tyco tool that they bend you over to use? I think I would use those King connectors first. 

http://www.kinginnovation.com/pics/db/docs/59-5010046AWAlumiConnREVM.pdf


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

There was more effort put into those than all the wiring in the house originally. Seems odd someone went through all that because it matters but couldnt see another way to do it.

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

